# Do chickens like snow?



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

My friend's Leghorns love snow but mine do not come out of their coop when it snows. She says it is because I have spoiled them (maybe!). 

So.....do your chickens like snow? Any funny snow stories?


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

Haven't had snow here yet but my chicken seem to love the rain. I can't wait till it snows and see how they react!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Mine have no problem with the snow or the cold for that matter. They want outside everyday even if it is only 5 degrees outside. It is 25 in the coop and they all still go out and walk in the snow, crazy girls. I wait till it's light out and warms up a little to let them out now that it's so cold. When I go to check on their water they are ready to go out and aren't happy when I make them wait.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, they love to eat the snow too...weird birdies...


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

We don't get snow down here in deep south Texas.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Lissa said:


> My friend's Leghorns love snow but mine do not come out of their coop when it snows. She says it is because I have spoiled them (maybe!).
> 
> So.....do your chickens like snow? Any funny snow stories?


Wanted to show my Mom a larger picture of your little chicken with the sweater...how can I enlarge it? Just adorable!! Jen


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Mine don't mind it. Would they prefer it to be 80° F and have green grass to walk on? I'm pretty sure they would.


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

Mamachickof14 said:


> Wanted to show my Mom a larger picture of your little chicken with the sweater...how can I enlarge it? Just adorable!! Jen


She would need to post the pic. You can't enlarge a profile pic.


----------



## mdirks (Nov 14, 2012)

Mamachickof14 said:


> Wanted to show my Mom a larger picture of your little chicken with the sweater...how can I enlarge it? Just adorable!! Jen


A little trick i learned from someone on here, put your mouse pointed on the picture and hold in "Ctrl" and spin your mouse wheel on top. that zooms in without distorting the picture


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi, there is also a picture of Walter on page 14 of the "October Photo Thread" that is bigger and easier to see. He just got a new red holiday sweater yesterday. I will post that one soon! 

Mine chicks must be weird; they still will not come out in the snow. Maybe they'll get used to it. Ha!


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Here in Canada, I am up north around Edmonton, Alberta. Right now it is -6 Celsuis. We got an early snow. My birds don't go out. They look at the the snow but the moment they feel snow on their feet, they run back into the coop. Even my turkey tom won't go out if his feet sink into the snow. He will walk on the paths with me but that is it. They like eating snow though. Think most birds like doing that.


----------

